# New Cage



## Gizaz (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm thinking of getting a cage very similar to this one. 
http://www.seapets.co.uk/gallery/128020.jpg
Does anyone have any pointers? Is this cage big enough? I need to upgrade really soon as the girls are growing fast. I'm hoping to order it when I get paid.


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

What are the measurements? 

How many are you planning on putting in it?

Check out this thread on the Rat Cage Calculator http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,12686.0.html


----------



## Gizaz (Nov 20, 2008)

I think its roughly 2.5-3 feet long, 1.5 feet wide, and 2.5 feet high. It has a couple platforms with ladders. I plan to put 2 females in it. Its built like a rabbit cage with the plastic bottom and wire bars. The lady at the pet store said it was a little bigger than 2 bales of shavings stacked on top of each other with the bales face to face. I will find out more precise measurments.


----------



## MadCatter (Aug 12, 2008)

That is the Jenny cage - I hear it's a good one, but am in the States, and have never seen it in person 

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/rodents/cages/rat_cage/13281


Dimensions: 80cm x 50cm x 79.5cm

It can hold up to 5 rats.


----------



## calvo88 (Feb 3, 2008)

I had that one before the explorer (needed to upgrade cos of gmr syndrome..lol) the bars abso stank of urine.. could be different now thou


----------



## Gizaz (Nov 20, 2008)

My options are kind of limited because of my location and budget.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I wouldn't get a Jenny Cage, I've heard many times that they are flimsy and rust very quickly.

I'd suggest the Tom Cage that I have: http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/rodents/cages/rat_cage/13280
Or perhaps a Freddy 2: http://www.petsathome.com/find/category-is-6+small+pets/category-is-6C+Cages/product-is-14066


----------



## Gizaz (Nov 20, 2008)

Are there any good ones available in Canada?


----------



## Gizaz (Nov 20, 2008)

I found one similar to this on Craigs List, would something like this work?
They gave this link http://petchauffeur.net/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Category_Code=WARECAGE&Product_Code=SWM00632&Screen=PROD&Store_Code=TPCS


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Its a very moderate cage...the spacing is 1" which precludes keeping small females or babies in it. Its pretty narrow as well. I cannot remember if its PVC coated or powdercoated and with rats that is a huge difference.

How much money are you looking to spend on this cage? I live in toronto and we just don't have good cages here for the most part.


----------



## Gizaz (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a limited budget so I'm looking to spend as little as possible. I'm going to see what else the petstore can order in. If they can't get anything else I'll have to go with the original one.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

2 rats?

Lots of options, have you tried craigslist or kijiji for ferret or rabbit cages?

Where exactly are you located? I could put out the word.


----------



## Cate (Nov 12, 2007)

Stace87 said:


> I wouldn't get a Jenny Cage, I've heard many times that they are flimsy and rust very quickly.


Ferplast cages did used to be like that - my first cage was a jenny and its needed a lot of work to keep it usable, however newer models are very good. Almost all my cages are now ferplast as they are so easy to assemble/dismantle and clean and you can buy replacement parts very easily and cheaply.

To hold up to 5 rats you could try the Ferplast Furet Plus. The bars are quite thick and hardwearing and you get the usual accessories with itlay tubes, hammock, litter tray.


----------



## Gizaz (Nov 20, 2008)

The petstore here has access to this cage. http://www.hagen.com/canada/english/small/product.cfm?CAT=62&SUBCAT=6201&PROD_ID=06009500010101Does anyone know if this would be a good quality cage? I can't find an actual picture of it. There is also a larger version.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

The cage sounds good, but yeah who knows what the spacing is like, or where the doors are situated. Make sure you like what you are getting...that you can reach deep inside to get things, move things, etc


----------



## Gizaz (Nov 20, 2008)

I ordered the cage that I posted most recently. It should be here by the end of the month. I will post pictures when it arrives.


----------



## coyote-walker (Jun 20, 2008)

Why not make you one? You could probably spend a less or as much, without all the fretting.

I think I read you were in toranto?

You could get something like this: http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/zip/979846205.html or this: http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/zip/993403782.html

Some good chicken wire (or maybe hardware store sell good coated wire, I dunno) and some ingenuity and you'd have a perfect cage suited to your need.


----------



## Gizaz (Nov 20, 2008)

I've thought about making a cage. I don't really have the space for a project and I don't have much talent with that kind of thing. Its easier for me to just buy one. I live in British Columbia.


----------



## my_ratters (Mar 27, 2009)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=17342+17345+17496&pcatid=17496 


its $75 Arnold is where they are locaited dont no where you at! email the girl at [email protected] if you are wanting it


----------



## Corrie (Feb 4, 2009)

my_ratters said:


> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=17342+17345+17496&pcatid=17496
> 
> 
> its $75 Arnold is where they are locaited dont no where you at! email the girl at [email protected] if you are wanting it


The original post is from January.


----------



## my_ratters (Mar 27, 2009)

oops sorry :-[


----------

